# Breeds that your dog(s) have been mistaken for?



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what breeds or mixes have your dogs been mistaken for? I've had some with my three that I could definitely see why they'd guess that, and others that honestly surprised me a bit. 

For mine:

Rowen the Rough Collie pup: Corgi, Shetland Sheepdog, German Shepherd, Chow Chow, and Border Collie









Max the Shih Tzu: Lhasa Apso, Lhasa mix, Havanese, and several children have asked me if he was an Ewok or a Wookie. 









Doom the Chihuahua/Australian Terrier cross: Yorkie, Shetland Sheepdog, Cairn Terrier, and Portuguese Podengo Pequeno (he actually does look a bit like one, and I gave that person a lot of credit for dog breed knowledge).


----------



## DHumph (Jan 20, 2012)

Loads of people have asked if Skye, my Australian kelpie cross BC is a rottweiler, I'm guessing they are basing this purely on the fact she is black and tan!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Caucasians. 

Damn cheek!


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Most people comments that they think he looks like a shitzhu, and even when I say no they still always go "are you sure?"  Other than that most people guess bichon which isn't too far away


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

everyone keeping saying toby was a poodle and even a LAMB when he was younger in the park and i would have to correct them. i can now see why they say poodle


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya is an Alaskan Malamute. I've been asked if she's a Husky, Akita, Nothern inuit, Wolf, German shepherd (actually usually it's "alsatian"), Collie x and wolfdog.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

dai gets mistaken for a cross breed and some sort of spaniel he's a silver dapple mini long haired dachshund


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Moto was once mistaken for a cat:blushing: - he's a JRT!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

This is something I've never had! But then... you'd have to be a bit of a thicko to get this breed wrong  :


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mishka, also a malamute









we have had
husky, german shepherd, akita, wolf, wolfdog, wolf x, Samoyed..... im sure theres more!!!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Coffee said:


> This is something I've never had! But then... you'd have to be a bit of a thicko to get this breed wrong  :


That is quite clearly a Yorkshire Terrier, I know because my Aunt's, neighbour's, cousin's ex husband had one


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

The vet once wrote Labrador retriver on my goldren retrievers card


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone has asked me if Lucky is a chihuahua x JRT .... I definitely can't see any chihuahua in her at all. Maybe it's because her one ear sticks up


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Merlin has been called a weimaraner, I guess because of his colouring.

A greyhound (well... close!) and a Italian Greyhound (his not that small!)

When we first got him, because his snout hadn't grown yet, everyone was like 'are you sure he's a whippet?' :blushing:

He doesn't look much like a whippet here though (bit of a squashed face!) -


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A labrador with a 'faulty coat' - the ridge. Woman was insistent that I'd been totally conned .


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Never had any mistakes about Tammy but i guess it's because yorkie is so well known and there's not many other breeds that look like them apart from the australian silky, i'd imagine they get mistaken for a yorkie all the time lol
Young kids tend to call any small dog either a chihuahua or a puppy so i don't really count that lol

Charlie has been mistaken for a miniature pincher, manchester terrier, chihuahua  2 different old couples thought she was a chi lol don't understand that one at all... one of the couples even said how they used to have chi's! i left thinking hmm they must of had stretched out chis on stilts then 
And also my dad thought she was a dobermann puppy! He lives on the other side of the world and only saw her in a rather rubbish picture so all he could see was a little black and tan thing and thought i'd got a dobe pup haha


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

A cat. 

& our old Chihuahua was mistaken for a teeny Sheltie.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Clipped Old English Sheepdog

Spinone, Bearded Collie, Labradoodle, Durex Dog 



Dylan Rottie x 

Pitball, Staff, labrador, newfoundland ut:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie gets mistake for a Rottie  Usually a puppy lol









This photo will give her secret away: Millie with a couple of 'real' Rotties :blushing:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I often get told Max is a very underweight Rottie ut:

Was asked if Tilly-Mai is a pitbull x chi :lol:


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I was asked if my shaded red smooth haired mini dachsund was a border terrier, 10 seconds later was further insulted when she said oh I know its one of those daft crosses....pfffffft:cursing:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been told my Rotties look like Labradors because they have tails - and Rotties don't have tails dontcha know.....

I've yet to guess what Floyd's made up from!


----------



## myboys (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I don't expect everybody to know a German Pointer when they see one but I would expect them to know that my liver and white flecked dog is neither a dalmation or a labrador which several people have suggested to me!


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL - am always being complimented on my "beautiful Golden Retriever" 

Even though to me Dex really does look like what he is: a yellow Lab:










I think maybe it's because he's tall for a Lab and also a darker yellow than most of the Labs in our local area seem to be...


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Dief is a GSDxMal.. he looks mostly GSD.. so we've had Husky, and Wolf. The best one was Werewolf. It upset him at the time but he's alright nooooooooowwwwwwww.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2 pitbulls don't you know  also got asked if Chance is one of those 'white wolves' ut:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

We mostly get asked if he is a patterdale which is understandable , I've also been asked if my 'chihuahua' is for sale and quite hilariously the other day a little girl (about 5) asked her dad

'is that a dog?' while pointing at murphy , wasn't really sure how to respond to that ut:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon a Briard has been called a

Afghan Hound
Bearded Collie
Wheaton terrier
Old English Sheepdog
Labradoodle
Yorkshire Terrier Cross ut:

2 pictures so you can compare him to a Yorkie


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I have 2 springers they are working type.

Most people insist they are cockers and we only really see show type cockers around here most wouldn't know a w/cocker it it smacked them in the head, (OK my mistake I only own them) then Oh are they not very old, Jess is 2 G 18 months, but they insist they will grow. Then oh they will fill out yet. Er I hope not, they are a good weight I can't stand fat dogs, I control what they eat, and I won't allow them to get podgy like their mum :blushing:

As soon as people hear they are springer not cockers they are also busy telling me how crazy they are and how many hours they need to run, meanwhile they are usually snoozing on my feet. 

My sister GR is often mistaken for a cross too, as she is leggy and loopy, not fat and lazy like some you see.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The italian greyhounds are usually called whippets or greyhounds. An old man stopped me the other day and told me my blue baby whippet was class. I told him they were italian greyhounds and he asked if that was some new designer breed. I also get asked when they are going to be big enough to race. They have also been called lurchers.

Willow who is an iggie cross gets called a whippet.

And the best by far Lily a chihuaua x yorkie was once called a miniture GSD.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Kenzie always gets called a Scottie. I have to explain that Scotties are the black ones and Westies are the white ones. I do often get asked if she's a cross breed because she's so small


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> Dief is a GSDxMal.. he looks mostly GSD.. so we've had Husky, and Wolf. The best one was Werewolf. It upset him at the time but he's alright nooooooooowwwwwwww.


Burst out laughing when I read this 

Hilarious


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

We usually get poodle or poodle cross... Solo is a bichon frise.


----------



## Maddimoo (Apr 5, 2012)

We always get asked if Maddi, blue Great Dane is a Weimaraner and will ask if we are sure because Great Dane's don't come in that colour.


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

My Older "Gal" is often mistaken for a snauzer.

Shes a kerry blue terrier.

Shes a bit on the small side.

But they say the best things come in small packages


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Mad4Muttz said:


> everyone keeping saying toby was a poodle and even a LAMB when he was younger in the park and i would have to correct them. i can now see why they say poodle


A LAMB :lol::lol::lol:

I get poodle all the time, even one other bichon owner has said poodle as he's so big, all the other bichons round here are teeny tiny compared to my wee hulk.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Tha Mals are always being called Husky's  and I hate it because they are dogs of 48 - 60kgs, so much bigger than a Husky and chunkier all round.

Just once Flynn was mistaken for a wolf, lol ut: The guy actually asked me twice if he was one, honestly a ginger wolf with Malamute markings - ha ha!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I am always so impressed when people say I know what that is 
Usually I get Spaniel or spaniel X but have had Beagle (mainly when D was a puppy), Springer, cockapoo, foxhound (can't blame them really that photo of craven did look a lot like a giant doris). 
Usually people look at them and struggle in their head for a few minutes, then say it's one of those... hmmm.... * awkward silence*
Mainly they look at them like they should know what they are, like they are familiar probably because there are a few used in advertising. 
I don't like saying it because it's such a long name which usually makes people roll their eyes or try and repeat it as they wander away.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

.....Latest News......(well it's actually a couple of days old now, but the latest news to us...)

After receiving numerous reports regarding the sighting of a Bear, the municipal's newspaper issued a warning to all residents of that area to take extra precautions whilst out driving and going about their daily chores. 

The Bear had been spotted on several ocassions and in different locations ambling along the streets of the Town. 
A number of motorists had also claimed to have seen the Bear, quite matter of factly, watching traffic at the edge of the nearby motorway.hmy:

The sighting of a Bear in the neighbourhood was nothing out of the ordinary for the municipal, infact it was a fairly common occurrence and the warnings, a fairly standard procedure.

Except in this instance, this Bear just happened to be a Bear of very different sorts and the bare truth was, the Bear wasn't even a Bear at all, but a Dog.

'Vaavi', a young and very bored Sarplaninac, with a burning ambition to see the great world beyond his compound had taken it upon himself to chew through the steel mesh that was holding him prisoner and go off on a walkabout to see the sights.

Whilst the above represents an obvious case of mistaken identity and, therefore, deserves the right of place to be posted on this thread, I also think it illustrates just how many folks there are who desperately need their eye sight testing.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sometimes, middle-aged and middle-class people ask if "THAT" is a pitbull.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Sometimes, middle-aged and middle-class people ask if "THAT" is a pitbull.


I've had the Irish Staffie comments a fair bit over the years.

The weirdest one was someone asking if Alfie (SBT, albeit not that well bred) was a beagle.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Chester...has been mistaken for a miniture Pincher..and a doberman Puppy

Mavis...a large staffi


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Iv been asked if Nick is a Great Dane, Doberman, GSD/lab x and a dally cross..ut:

Hes a lurcher and to me looks like none of the above. 












myboys said:


> Well I don't expect everybody to know a German Pointer when they see one but I would expect them to know that my liver and white flecked dog is neither a dalmation or a labrador which several people have suggested to me!


I get this with my GSP as well.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Paula07 said:


> Iv been asked if Nick is a Great Dane, Doberman, GSD/lab x and a dally cross..ut:
> 
> Hes a lurcher and to me looks like none of the above.
> 
> ...


awww now that is one sexy lurcher

thanks for my sighthound fix


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Coffee said:


> This is something I've never had! But then... you'd have to be a bit of a thicko to get this breed wrong  :


I was at a game fair and the woman in one of the stalls thought Cooper was a pointer! 

Darcey was down as a Pointer x Dal at the rescue, although now she's home I think she's all Dal, I see no pointer at all. I thought people would ask what she is as she is not usually marked but everyone who's met her has said Dal straight away.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I have 4 cockers all with full show coats and someone asked me were they terriers!


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> awww now that is one sexy lurcher
> 
> thanks for my sighthound fix


Thank you.

My pleasure.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

When Bella was a pup loads of people said she must be a Beagle x Foxhound as her paws were so big........................................I wouldn't mind but now at 14 months old she is the dinkiest Beagle I've ever seen People always assume she is still a baby!

We've also had a comparison to a Basset Hound once too, but I suppose both aren't too far off the mark. :001_tt2:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Border collie
Spaniel
Dalmation
Beagle
Corgi
Daschund
Lab cross
JRT

Probably lots more I can't think of right now. 
The thing is it's possible they may all be right!


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We've had someone walk past very knowledgeably telling their friend that Izzy is a Greyhound cross! ut:


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue, Border collie









Wolf. Husky. malamute. Australian shephard. Collie x Dalmatian


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I got french bulldog X chihuahua today for Dexter.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaros said:


> .....Latest News......(well it's actually a couple of days old now, but the latest news to us...)
> 
> After receiving numerous reports regarding the sighting of a Bear, the municipal's newspaper issued a warning to all residents of that area to take extra precautions whilst out driving and going about their daily chores.
> 
> ...


Now I know this is a fairly old thread but I just wanted to add a few relevant photo's, which I have only just received, of the Dog in connection with the above post so that you can see for yourselves how easily it was for folks to have mistaken the animal for a Bear.

*Vaavi*


Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

For my working cockers I've had red setter puppies, springer spaniels, flatcoat retrievers, chocolate lab puppies!









For my long coat GSD I've had collie german shepherd cross, long haired doberman! Wolf and husky....


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Coffee said:


> This is something I've never had! But then... you'd have to be a bit of a thicko to get this breed wrong  :


Irish wolf hound

Actually no...It is well camouflaged with the bed so I will have to say a chameleon, or perhaps an octopus as it seems to have tenticles...hmmm, trickey one eh?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sadly I have not had the enjoyment of someone mixing up the breeds of my two nutters...


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Meg is a boxer x akita & they all ask if shes pitbull or mastiff cross


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Only ONE person has called Mieko a Mal, they all think he is a Husky


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

is that a pyrenees cross....sometimes I say yep the body is pyrenees (a skinny one) with a transplanted Collie head....lol pic 2 is on the Purina Dog Walk for Guide Dogs.... Neva and Callum...The local walk raised over 50 thousand dollars on sponsorship and donations in just this part of the campaign..


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

and my Pyrenees puppy first day on the grooming table...she was too young for the dog walk not enough vac. yet...


----------



## pink123 (May 15, 2012)

I haven't thought about it at all.


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Probably the most sensible is my lurcher. Someone asked me what breed she is and I said she's a lurcher. Reply was 'oh, I thought she was one of those salukis' and I replied, 'yes, think she's saluki/ collie cross'. Cue very puzzled look about how she can be both a saluki/ collie cross and a lurcher at the same time!

Then my greyhound, who is white with large black patches, is a dalmation.

Our old sheltie cross was a fox.

The chows we had were definitely lions (and once were tigers, according to a young girl - I assume she meant lions).

But the best was probably when I took my welsh sec A pony out for walks. On 2 occasions I was asked what breed he was because he was the biggest dog they'd ever seen. Both slightly mortified when I pointed out he was a pony :001_huh:


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

my Italian greyhounds always get called baby whippets ...people are quite shocked when i tell them there fully grown and are Italian greyhounds they usually replie to that with oh its only a baby greyhound then lol


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just had a new one for Rowen. I had someone ask if she was a Borzoi. I know that she is in a gawky stage and US Rough Collies have a bit different face shape than UK Roughs, but that one still surprised me a little.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know this is a relatively old thread, but thought I'd add to it anyway.

Angel is a strange looking dog, so I get a fair few "is she _____?"










Wolf- Somebody who didn't speak english ran up shouting "jkhgksdhWOLF iuhihgiasdugh WILL KILL ME kjhiuhpiu" 

Husky
Malamute 
Northern Inuit 
German Shepherd 
Greyhound x (She's quite slender, but not THAT slender!)
Border collie x (was the oddest one!)


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

my wheaten terrier has been mastaken for a labradoodle mainly but someone asked me if it was a tebitan terrier? to be fair to the labradoodle people hes looking very hairy at the moment and is a very tall wheaten lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob, Rottie cross Husky (so we were told) gets mistaken for a dobermann or pedigree Rottie









Trix (GSD) gets mistaken for a Belgian Shepherd Tervuren









Rogue (mongrel) hasn't really been mistaken for a breed yet, but her mum was a Romanian street dog & it's surprising how many people have mistaken that for an actual breed


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

April the border collie









Ok, she doesn't look like your average border collie but the things people come out with...

Dalmation - ALL the time
Chihuahua (?!?!)
African Wild dog 
Lurcher
Whippet
Wolfdog
Australian shepherd


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

People always just say 'Oh she's lovely... terrier?' 

Um, no.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

braemarblue said:


> My Older "Gal" is often mistaken for a snauzer.
> 
> Shes a kerry blue terrier.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, I love Kerry Blues 



Tacey said:


> April the border collie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


African wild dog? That's brilliant!

People normally just think mine are Lab crosses or that Breeze is a pup, not had anything outlandish suggested so far.

OH was recently told that his English Bulldog was an extinct breed, while the dog was sitting at his feet very much alive and well


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Most people start the conversation with is he a greyhound, when i say no they say oh he must be an italian greyhound then, or vise versa. When i say no he's a whippet they look at me blankly! i am not really sure why lol

Lola people always used to mistake her as some sort of black lab x puppy even when she was fully grown. They still do now!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Myrddin normally gets 'Lassie Dog' haha. I think it's the brown head/long hair thing!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I've lost count of the number of people who ask if Sherlock's a red/Irish setter.

I can see why:

Sherlock:



















Irish setter:



















We even met an Irish setter and his owner not long ago, and they looked so alike the owner took photos of the two of them!

I don't mind at all - I think Irish setters might be my next favourite breed after a cocker, so we def take it as a compliment!


----------

